# Thank you to Dicks Sporting Goods



## population control (Apr 18, 2009)

I got an eliminator from bass pro for free.
i had one avery blind, an eliminator, 5 boxes of shells and some other small stuff. i figured around 700 bucks she says 350 i couldn't sign fast enough


----------



## dpossum (Jul 19, 2006)

Evidently - I don't shop at the right stores. At the right time. For the right stuff.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

population control said:


> I got an eliminator from bass pro for free.
> i had one avery blind, an eliminator, 5 boxes of shells and some other small stuff. i figured around 700 bucks she says 350 i couldn't sign fast enough


As long as you are fine with the ethics of it.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

population control said:


> I got an eliminator from bass pro for free.
> i had one avery blind, an eliminator, 5 boxes of shells and some other small stuff. i figured around 700 bucks she says 350 i couldn't sign fast enough


Yeah, not sure I'd be able to sleep at nite if that eliminator wasn't on the receipt.


----------



## jward (Feb 16, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> And my post wasnt aimed at your actions of purchasing the shells it appears as if and it piled on..
> 
> I was stating I wouldnt have posted it, and called everyone I know with a dicks nearby and have them purchase the remaining stock at those locations. :lol:


Honestly I was just happy to get what I did . I never even thought of doing that. 

Jward


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Ahhh, gotta love the hair twirling, gum chewing cashiers at Dicks. Scanned some Xperts -3.5" 3-packs 75 rounds x 4 packs. Dumped a bunch of coupons and rebate tickets. Grand total for 300 rounds? $2.48

me: "You sure?"

her: "Mm hmm, I know what I'm doing!"

me: "Okey dokey. Have a nice day!"

her: "Stop in again."

me: "You bet!"


----------



## dvigs16 (Jul 12, 2010)

For the 99% of the time you have to buy over-priced items because of; time of year, holidays, new items, etc etc. The one time you get an item underpriced is a blessing. I sure as heck wouldnt be feeling guilty about it! Good for you!


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

TSS Caddis said:


> As long as you are fine with the ethics of it.


What is the "ethical dilema", here. Taking the story for what is written, unless you are the type that assumes everyother person, besides yourself, is a crook, violator, cheet and what ever other term you may choose for non-law abiding. He walked into a store and picked out, based on what sales may/may not have been going on, about $700 worth of gear:
Avery Blind - $250
Eliminator -$300
Ammo - $100
Misc stuff - $50.
When at checkout and after all was scanned by the cleark, the total was $350. Must have hit a 50% off sale. Happens at stores ALL the time. That is the story I read, and the story I am going to believe until I hear something different.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

goosemanrdk said:


> What is the "ethical dilema", here. Taking the story for what is written, unless you are the type that assumes everyother person, besides yourself, is a crook, violator, cheet and what ever other term you may choose for non-law abiding. He walked into a store and picked out, based on what sales may/may not have been going on, about $700 worth of gear:
> Avery Blind - $250
> Eliminator -$300
> Ammo - $100
> ...


 
Just the way he said he got a free eliminator made me think maybe it wasn't on the receipt. If that's the case I would feel guilty.


----------



## population control (Apr 18, 2009)

i take any deals i can get. the cashier put a sticker on it to get it out the door during their sale days
also got big foot floaters for 25 a box at gander
my friend behind me seen the price ran back and grabbed some boxes and he paid full price I was glad i drove that day he was slightly pissed


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. I am scouring dicks all over detroit. Picked up a "few" boxes of 3" bb for 12 for the wingmaster hd.... Gotta love it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

Huntermax-4 said:


> Just the way he said he got a free eliminator made me think maybe it wasn't on the receipt. If that's the case I would feel guilty.


I agree!!!!! And for me personally, I make sure that everything I purchase gets scanned. My take, was that he was using the blind being free as a way of descibing how good of a deal he got. Through discounts, he did get it free.

I use the "free" in reference to the $300 worth of gear I got for "free" from Cabela's last year. I had planned to buy a lot of gear last year and just before purchase a friend and I each got certificates that allowed us $150 in Cabela's bucks if we spent $500 at the store. Drove down one Saturday, spent just over(calculated the order of purchase prior) $1000. Took those items to the truck, went right back in and got $300 in FREE GEAR, not $300 in discounts, it was FREE. They gave me more stuff that I wanted/needed for buying stuff that I wanted/needed.

I just get very irked by the fact that a lot of people autotomatically assume everyone is a crook these days:

Post a hunting pick with you and your buddies birds, but only your buddy in the picture cause you took the pic, POACHER acusations.

Change the batteries in your camera and forget to reset the date, VIOLATOR hunting out of season.
The list goes on and on.

The vast majority of us are ethical, law abiding citizens, yet law breaking accusations are usually some the first responses let loose. Irritating!!!!!


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

population control said:


> i take any deals i can get. the cashier put a sticker on it to get it out the door during their sale days
> also got big foot floaters for 25 a box at gander
> my friend behind me seen the price ran back and grabbed some boxes and he paid full price I was glad i drove that day he was slightly pissed


Yet again, "now you know the rest of the story, Good day!" and yet again, no crookedness, lawbreaking or poor ethics involved. Just a good old fashioned SALE PRICE!!!!!!!

I make a challenge to everyone from this day forward to STOP and think long and hard, before accusing another of being some sort of non-law abiding citizen.

Ask questions, get facts, draw conclusions then accuse.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

Here's a question for anyone here that's okay with paying and running when there's obviously been a pricing mistake by a retailer. (Obviously this does not apply to all situations posted above.) 

If you stopped at a garage sale and there was an elderly lady selling her late husband's valuable gun collection for $20 each would you buy them all and run home excited about the "great deal" you found? :16suspect Or would you let her know that they were worth far more than she was asking? 

Heck, we've all been overcharged in the past, you might as well get a deal when you can right?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Zofchak said:


> ...If you stopped at a garage sale and there was an elderly lady selling her late husband's valuable gun collection for $20 each would you buy them all and run home excited about the "great deal" you found? :16suspect Or would you let her know that they were worth far more than she was asking?...


Can only speak for myself...I'd ask her if she knew what she had, and how valuable it was. If she said yes, but she was just trying to get rid of them, then I'd sleep fine. 

We're way off topic here. But how far do you go with this? For example, I have a couple friends who are fanatics about antiques. They spend tons of hours searching antique stores in many states when they are travelling. If they find a true deal, (and they've found many...trust me) are they supposed to ask the clerk "do you know how much this is really worth?" After all, isn't that exactly why so many people "antique" nowadays? To find hidden bargains? Is that Antiques Roadshow tv program all full of unethical crooks who took advantage of someone? I don't have the answer. I'm just saying you can't just assume because you know what the true value is, and it's priced awfully low, that the seller doesn't know.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

just ducky said:


> Can only speak for myself...I'd ask her if she knew what she had, and how valuable it was. If she said yes, but she was just trying to get rid of them, then I'd sleep fine.
> 
> We're way off topic here. But how far do you go with this? For example, I have a couple friends who are fanatics about antiques. They spend tons of hours searching antique stores in many states when they are travelling. If they find a true deal, (and they've found many...trust me) are they supposed to ask the clerk "do you know how much this is really worth?" After all, isn't that exactly why so many people "antique" nowadays? To find hidden bargains? Is that Antiques Roadshow tv program all full of unethical crooks who took advantage of someone? I don't have the answer. I'm just saying you can't just assume because you know what the true value is, and it's priced awfully low, that the seller doesn't know.


True value is relative in an antique shop...not so much in an outdoors store or any other common retail store for that matter.

I see a big difference in comparing an antique mall to a retail store even though they have their similarities. The common part. They purchase goods on an agreed upon price.

The difference. One man's trash is another man's treasure. I don't think I need to give an example.

Another common. They're in business to make money/profit. You can't sell goods for less than what you bought them for and make money.

When a mistake has been made in a store (example: selling a camo hat for 5 bucks when they spent 6 bucks on it) they don't make money/profit.

If that hat sat there for 4 months and didn't move in both stores marked at 12 bucks they both have different reasons AND tactics for moving it.

The real question...what's the value of showroom floor display area? Worth losing money? A seasonal product on a shelf is even more of a quandry and every company has it's scheme on how to move it before, during, and after a "season". Example: Steel shotgun shells>>>wink. wink. nudge. nudge.


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

Since were so far off topic...... this one time, at band camp............ uhh, well I dont think I want to post this here...........


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Alright...someone fess up...who cleaned out the Dick's in Okemos and Lansing?:16suspect

EDIT: Internet Scouting!!!!!!!!! Called up Grand Rapids and the guy said he had a couple cases, he was gonna check on the size. Went out on the floor...all gone. 6 stores called in total, 0 boxes of Wingmaster.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Ieatantlers said:


> Alright...someone fess up...who cleaned out the Dick's in Okemos and Lansing?:16suspect
> 
> EDIT: Internet Scouting!!!!!!!!! Called up Grand Rapids and the guy said he had a couple cases, he was gonna check on the size. Went out on the floor...all gone. 6 stores called in total, 0 boxes of Wingmaster.


My point exactly!!!


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> I am scouring dicks all over detroit.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:SHOCKED:

I'm gonna leave that one alone--just too easy.


I worked at a major sporting goods retailer in the eighties. Very often, inventory that didn't sell would be written off the books as a loss. Thus, the screaming deal clearance. That merchandise needed to be gone before the annual inventory. Monies received, often pennies on the dollar, was a bonus for the company at that point. Dicks and Gander are two of the largest sporting goods retailers in the midwest. The cost on their goods is far lower because of the quantities purchased and their ability to throw their weight around when signing those contracts. Don't believe me? Try getting your product into Cabelas. Those purchasing agents will beat you bloody. So no harm, no foul when getting a good deal. Capitalism sometimes works in strange ways.


----------

